# Salary Offer In Dubai



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear all,

First of all let me take this opportunity to give my warm regards to everyone and do sincerely wish you all are in the best of health. 

I would like to share the following with you, and hopefully obtain your feedback and guidance ahead of taking a new job opportunity in Dubai. 

Currently in the UK I am working as a Project Manager (8yrs experience) on a salary of 40k per anum - total takings after tax per month is £2,202. I have a car commitment of £620 per month which I am hoping to sell to the right buyer (if & when they come along). 

I have recently been given the following offer in Dubai - note, I am single, no children or wife, although I do wish to settle down next year. 

Dubai offer:

Total Package for the Project Manager role in Dubai is 23K AED...

Breakdown of the package is as follows - in the companies words the below is a guide supposedly they call it;

* Salary - AED 14K per month
* Housing - AED 6k per month
* Transport Allowance - AED 3k per month
* Mobile Phone - provided by the company - bills...I probably need to clarify who pays the bill?
* Flight Allowance - AED 4365 per annum
* Health Insurance - Provided by company

I just want to make sure the above is sufficient for me....and don't want to be arriving in on the cheap! 

Although the overall package is 23K AED which is double what I am earning at the moment...the basic salary of 14k AED is where I want to make sure is not too short in my pocket per month....

I would be grateful if you can give me your feedback given the experiences you have had living and working in Dubai. 

I look forward to your replies. 

Kind Regards

NK


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds low, but depends on who the company is - multi-national or local, if I were you I'd be looking at 30k minimum for a decent PM, what field are you (PM wise), as that would have relevance too.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Construction? HELL NO. 30k min


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

It really depends on your lifestyle. Generally speaking it isn't bad as long as you stay single or if your spouse will have a job.
You need to look at full figure because you won't rent any accomodation with 6k, on the other han you could use some of the transportation money if you can settle for a cheaper car or public transportation.

When I was coming and going I was spending fortunes on meals between restaurants and deliveries, now that I cook on my own I save lots - even though Italian groceries are still damn expensive - I think I now managed to bring the budget down to 200/day for a couple. Then again, I'm still a beginner and shopping at Waitrose is not helping. With time we all learn the best places to shop.



NK01 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all let me take this opportunity to give my warm regards to everyone and do sincerely wish you all are in the best of health.
> 
> ...


----------



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply - I am Project Manager mainly with experience in the shop fittings background - however, don't have much construction experience apart from minimum 1 year...but what works against me is I don't have any UAE experience...it was hard enough to get an Interview as not many companies look at bringing an expat over who has zero experience in the UAE...so I am pretty lucky to get to where I am after weeks/months of persistent calls, and networking. 

The company is not a local company just operating in Dubai...they have a head office across Europe and is a leading international shop fit solutions company. 

To be fair to them, I was desperate to come to the UAE...and they did mention at the beginning the salary would be AED 23K...all in...doesn't look like they will budge on that. 

I am due to fly to meet them this coming weekend. 

Thanks


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

nk01 said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for the reply - i am project manager mainly with experience in the shop fittings background - however, don't have much construction experience apart from minimum 1 year...but what works against me is i don't have any uae experience...it was hard enough to get an interview as not many companies look at bringing an expat over who has zero experience in the uae...so i am pretty lucky to get to where i am after weeks/months of persistent calls, and networking.
> 
> ...


isg?


----------



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

No....although ISG is also a good option bearing in mind they operate from the UK also.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

NK01 said:


> No....although ISG is also a good option bearing in mind they operate from the UK also.


I worked for them. Anyway the PM's i know are on 40K. I don't know your age (you might of wrote it) but I wouldn't move here for less than 30k. As you can go freelance in the UK for a minimium of GBP 250 a day. Also bear in mind you'l be working 6 days a week here and no overtime.


----------



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

iggles said:


> I worked for them. Anyway the PM's i know are on 40K. I don't know your age (you might of wrote it) but I wouldn't move here for less than 30k. As you can go freelance in the UK for a minimium of GBP 250 a day. Also bear in mind you'l be working 6 days a week here and no overtime.


Apologies Age is 34..so still got learning to do.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

NK01 said:


> Apologies Age is 34..so still got learning to do.


Also no idea where your getting that you need UAE experience. I never had that problem. Are you on Career Structures? Expat Network, LinkedIn searching with Arabtec, Alec, Al Jaber, Brookfield, Bam, Kier, Ali & Son's or the recruiters Maximum Recruitment, PSR Recruitment, Taylor Sterling? 

My mate in a similar position as you said, "i can't get a job in UAE" I replied have you really tried, and when we compared notes he really hadn't.


----------



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

iggles said:


> Also no idea where your getting that you need UAE experience. I never had that problem. Are you on Career Structures? Expat Network, LinkedIn searching with Arabtec, Alec, Al Jaber, Brookfield, Bam, Kier, Ali & Son's or the recruiters Maximum Recruitment, PSR Recruitment, Taylor Sterling?
> 
> My mate in a similar position as you said, "i can't get a job in UAE" I replied have you really tried, and when we compared notes he really hadn't.


Reason I say no UAE experience, a lot of the recruitment consultants struggled to find a role for me as I had no UAE experience...and a lot of the companies were looking to fill the roles quickly and spend as less as possible on packages etc - after all why invest in UK expat and the associated costs in bringing them over and giving them time to settle ...when you can recruit a local?....those were the statements I faced a lot over the past few weeks and months to the point I said 'look, ill pay for flights and accommodation to ensure I see the client face to face' only then they thought ok...this guy is serious ---from my experience it's all associated with saving cost...but hey I may be wrong this is just me telling you my experience in the past few weeks/months..

I am in contact with Taylor Sterling, also on LinkedIn & PSR Recruitment - the rest I have not come across?...I am registered on bayt.com, gulf talent & Naukrigulf


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a very similar experience to you NK01.. why hire an expat pay for his ticket etc when they can get a well educated and experienced Asian for half the price and is in the UAE already.

But that said persistence and a lot of messages sent on LinkedIn I got an opportunity with an mep sub contractor (I'm electrical project engineer by the way) once I was in the UAE my phone didn't stop going off with calls from recruitment agencies and HR departments and I'm only 27 - I'm now with a main contractor on a very large project.

I can tell you 23k for a PM is low even with 8 years experience you should be on minimum 30/35k.. my old PM was on 55k with around 11 years exp but then again the fit out sector does pay less from what I see on the recruitment websites. 

Personally I'd take it, it's a foot in the door and you never know what it might lead to once you've done 6-12 months look for something else.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention I have a contact here in Dubai who deals specifically with Fit-out sector I can give you the details if you like...


----------



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

zak875 said:


> I forgot to mention I have a contact here in Dubai who deals specifically with Fit-out sector I can give you the details if you like...


Thanks Zak. I sent you a message, please can you send me the details of the shop fitter to me thanks.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

23k is definitely a figure you can live quite comfortably here with as a single person, assuming no significant outgoings (mortgage etc, car payment?) to pay back home.

As others have said go for it, once you're here and done some time (12 months to avoid potential labour ban? Maybe doesn't apply if you have a degree or work for FZ company..) you can look for better deal and you'll know exactly what it costs you to live here with the home/car/lifestyle you want.


----------

